# Facebook group "Rats Are Awesome"



## Calnutsie (Nov 16, 2014)

Does anyone belong to this group? I see a lot of drama and fighting there. Getting ready to leave group. I belong to lots of groups but this group is unreal. Post a pic of your rat and all everyone does is belittle you on how your cage isn't arranged correctly! BTW if you're a supporting member of this group, please don't respond, I won't respond back. Just wanted to see if anyone out there has noticed what I have about this group. Thanks! 

Mommy to Stuart and Alvin, 9 weeks old


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm a member...may not be staying for much longer if the admins don't get it together, haha. As far as drama goes expect it in every group, pet owners are pretentious and think they know better than everyone. If someone says something rude about my rats or their living situation I politely inform them that their opinion doesn't matter. I take great care of my girls and know it. I don't jump down peoples throats for asking questions if they have concerns about my rats or there is a misunderstanding, but I will report overly rude remarks. I stay to educate people, share stories, and look at cute cage set ups. =] There isn't a rat group I know of that everyone gets along and is polite.


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

Facebook pet groups are generally horrible, to be honest. I've basically been told I was cruel for not filling my guinea pigs cages with hay. Literally fill. And this was by someone who had no issue with keeping guinea pigs alone. (Guinea pigs are much like rats in social aspects.) I have thought about joining some rat ones but I just hate being around so much drama and ick.


----------



## Reedrat (Oct 17, 2014)

Oh man! I just requested to join that group! Yikes! Maybe I will lurk a bit to see if I want to stay.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I've heard a lot of negative talk about the popular Facebook groups, but I'm not a member of any of them, personally.

Just a reminder to not to name and shame too much on here.... talking about others behind their backs isn't exactly taking the moral high road, either.


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

Not to name and shame, but praise this time. I belong to only one FB group: "Rat rehoming and transportation." It is mostly adds for adoption, fostering, and transportation help. No drama there. If you want to help someone and/or some ratties, follow this group, and you may get a chance when someone in your area needs help. There are mostly folks from US, also a few from Canada and UK.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Malarz said:


> Not to name and shame, but praise this time. I belong to only one FB group: "Rat rehoming and transportation." It is mostly adds for adoption, fostering, and transportation help. No drama there. If you want to help someone and/or some ratties, follow this group, and you may get a chance when someone in your area needs help. There are mostly folks from US, also a few from Canada and UK.


Hey glad to see you're a member! I'm an admin on that group and yeah we don't allow any posts that aren't related to rat Rehoming and transportation really for that reason. Off topic posts just aren't necessary and don't really contribute to rehoming and transportation.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

No, I tend to steer clear of "fan" groups on facebook, for the aforementioned reasons. I do have a lot of pages on my "likes" list though, mostly for rescues and fan pages. Those tend to be much happier places.


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

Some of them are more assertively moderated so that if you block a few idiots they are pretty good. Fugly rats, Pet Rat Lovers went through a bad patch but is better now that the mods are active.


----------

